# Host Once: Best Web Hosters?



## Androo (Aug 24, 2002)

ok, this is impossible. Someone told me about host once. It is only 5 bucks a month, no tax, no hidden charges, no setup fee. Just 5 bucks per month (american money). Today i am going to register a domain name using hostonce.com. Does anyone know if they are good web hosters? like you get a lot of stuff, but is the stuff good? Like the unlimited POP3 emails, are they fast and efficient emails? Are the hostonce servers fast, so your website loads quickly? Are there any problems??????
Well, thanks,
Andrew.


----------



## James302 (Aug 30, 2002)

My friend used HostOnce.  They were HORRIBLE.  Support, everything was bad.  She's now on www.cyberpixels.com  and is very happy.


----------



## jarinteractive (Sep 11, 2002)

I tried hostonce earlier this year.  They were horrible!  I canceled my order after my account hadn't been set up in two weeks (after they promise 24 hour set up)!  I then tried icdsoft.com -- they are incredible.  They respond to support requests immediately!  My account was set up in under 1 hour.  They have fast servers, too.  This is they best deal out there (I think).

-JARinteractive


----------



## monroepq (Sep 15, 2002)

Don't trust them. I did not sign up for them, but I was about to. Any host that throws around those "free bandwidth" slogans are ripping you off. I e-mailed them, asking about their UNIX plan. I asked if a site that gets about 20gb of bandwidth could be with them, they said no. I asked if they could handle 10gb, they said no. Very pathetic. Their service people are rude to.


----------



## martinatkinson (Sep 15, 2002)

Hello!

Just wanted to let you know that you should go with RefHost...I have had my site on them for about a year now and they are truly awesome.  They have low prices ($5-$20/month) and great service.  I needed ASP set up and they do not usually give that to people, they set it up for me.  I had a CGI script that wasn't working and support team helped me figure out why.  They are freindly and courteous and usually respond in a couple hours on week days!

I had jumped around from about 5 different hosts before I found this one and this one is the best in my experience.

I would check them out if I were you, they are really cheap and have tons of options.  I have experienced NO downtime with them in the year I have had them as my host (which is very good).  Here is the URL if you want to take a look:

http://www.refhost.com/default.asp?ref=myfamily

Hope this helps!

Albert


----------



## r4bid (Sep 22, 2002)

aletiahosting  is pretty good too.  I have plenty of friends who use them and have nothing bad to say.


----------



## mdnky (Sep 22, 2002)

itsamac.com

Great service, great product.  Best of all everything is run on G4 servers.  They even have a MacOSX package.


----------



## cabbage (Sep 23, 2002)

http://www.hostica.com

Been using them for over 2 years without any major problems


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Oct 7, 2002)

I use icdsoft.com // $5 a month. 5 GB transfer (thats plenty), 333MB of space, FTP, PHP, SQL...ect. as many email accounts as you want. VERY FAST tech support. (they usually reply within 5 min). They use P4s running red hat linux. And an easy to use control panel. What else could you want?


----------



## mdnky (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *They use P4s running red hat linux...... What else could you want? *



Um...G4's running OSX!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mdnky _
> *Um...G4's running OSX! *



 Oh come on. You know that Macs do not make the best servers.


----------

